# Muscle cars ??



## 72Monte (Nov 7, 2011)

Any of You guys or girls own Muscle cars ? Just curious to see who has old hot rods / muscle cars. They are a favorite of mine as well as rare freshwater fish and aquariums.


I have a 350 Gallon freshwater aquarium with lots of oddball rare fish & my muscle car is a 1972 Chevy Monte Carlo 54K orig miles 454 motor auto tarnny soon to be tremec 5 speed and 3:73 posi rear.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gn


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2011)

haven't owned one in decades but had a 69' GTO for a little bit.  every time i see a nice car somewhere I always ask but not many ever want to to sell theirs. might just have to find one and have it restored.  I like them all, Nova's, Chevelles, GTO's, TransAm, Camaro's, Chargers, Monte's, Cutlass, all of them.  AMCs are pretty much the only ones that don't do anything for me.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 7, 2011)

I always liked the 67 Chevelle, 1940's Studebakers, 1957 Mercedes 300SL and 1954 XK120 Jag Roadster....many others but really like these


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I know how to paint and do body work though I don't have any personal toys at the moment.  I help my dad with his toys and my mom has a Robin's Egg Blue '57 T-Bird (and a matching '03) and my dad has a '70 454 vette painted Jet Stream Blue which is a late model vette color.  

While not a hot rod, my wife has recently expressed interest in the early 70's half-cab Broncos so when I find the right one, that will be my next restoration project.  They're just hard to find with minimal rust or in close to original form.   An old Bronco on 35's would make a great Saturday ride IMO.


----------



## GoodManners (Nov 8, 2011)

BP - I think you are right about the Bronco on 35s.  Also I have never seen one that didn't have a rusty floor.

I am into old trucks - currently working on a 1952 Fargo.  I have 2 1959 Chev half tons trucks (one 2100 & one 3100) waiting in the wings.  
Not muscle cars but fun none the less.


----------



## flcrkr (Nov 8, 2011)

First car 69 chevelle but its been all down hill from there.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 9, 2011)

My Dad had a 1993 Mustang 5.0gt, spitting image of this one







He got it imported into the UK and it was immense, back then the roads were full of Euro econo boxes so the burbling V8 was really something special. Not a classic by any means but to me it really was something special and kick started my need for speed. The noise and the torque still haunt my dreams lol

Still aint got a V8 lol, but nearly there, pic in my avi is my 335i


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Out of the modern era stangs, the Fox body ^^^ has always been my favorite era.  

If I had one, it would be a dark blue notchback with a 347 stroker:


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 9, 2011)

I love the 5.0 Mustangs....I have had a ton of them over the years. IMO the best bang for the buck. At one point when I was into drag racing on local cruise nights You would see all the people trailer in there 1/4 mile cars and run 10 second 1/4 miles and then all the 5.0 would drive there car run the same times then drive them home. Just awesome little cars. I really like the notch backs.


----------



## t-diddz (Nov 9, 2011)

not to long ago sold my 77 vette... sad sad day.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 9, 2011)

current is a 53 for pickup. iroc motor trans and disc brake rear end. 50 Ford coupe dash welded in. 15" torque thrusts. tweed interior custom console and door panels. took me and my dad 5 years to build. it started as a 1 ton grain truck out of a junk yard. bought it for 500$ and 3 weeks ago it was appraised at 22k


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2011)

if i were rich i'd have a bunch of them. i love most old cars and we live right near this place. a lot of owners gather here every wednesday. Nicky's Cruisin' Diner


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 9, 2011)

1970 Buick Stage I 455, still have !   my pops bought it in '72 with hubcaps and a 4 speed muncie crusher, and no power, very rare model without options...he raced a lot and sittin in my garage right now til I get some moola.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2011)

455 Rocket is one strong engine, my buddy has a Cutlass in HS with one of those babys and it was only running on 7 cylinders and it was still a freaking beast!


----------



## Laborer (Nov 9, 2011)

I am into cars

I have owned 3 fox bodys

Then got into LS engines and have been stuck there ever since. The power ls motors put out is insane.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2011)

Laborer said:


> I am into cars
> 
> I have owned 3 fox bodys
> 
> Then got into LS engines and have been stuck there ever since. The power ls motors put out is insane.



they were my favorite when I was younger.  had a '86 GT, 88 asc maclaren, 90 steeda and 92 saleen, which I wish I had freaking kept at this point.  

I have actually been toying with the idea of building one as a tribute to one of my buddies that died way to young from heroin.  in '85 he put a 351 cleveland into a '83 GT and that was probably one of the sickest non-turbo or supercharged mustang I've ever been in.  needless to say he lost his license soon after that conversion, penndot doesn't fuck around.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 10, 2011)

Laborer said:


> I am into cars
> 
> I have owned 3 fox bodys
> 
> Then got into LS engines and have been stuck there ever since. The power ls motors put out is insane.




I have to agree with this 100%.  

The new 5.0 Coyote motor is pretty bad right out of the box, so I'll be curious to see if the street rod market gravitates toward it some over the next decade.  I'm sure there are more than a few guys who would rather not be running a Chevy LS3 in their '32 Ford.


----------



## Laborer (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah new 5liters are some monsters..... I just prefer pushrods


----------



## independent (Nov 10, 2011)

Sold my 65 elco last year to pay down bills, sad.  My buddy put a bad ass ls in his 69 camaro.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sold my 65 elco last year to pay down bills, sad. My buddy put a bad ass ls in his 69 camaro.


 Very nice looking car.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 10, 2011)

*My 1972 Monte Carlo*

Here is my 72 Monte Carlo 454 Big Block Chevy


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 10, 2011)

*Here is my buddies 1971 Chevy Impala on 26" Rims*


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

^ fight the power! HAHAH but in all seriousness being from florida i see cars jacked up higher then trucks with 40's on them its so stupid and ignornat. but this one does look nice^


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 29, 2011)

My toy: 93 X DPS Mustang 65k original miles. Mods: DSS 306, Comp Cam, Heavy Ported GT40 heads, 1.7 Scorpion Roller Rockers, Trick Flow Intake, 70mm Throttle Body, 76mm mass air meter, 30 lb injectors, shorty headers, x pipe, mac pro dumps, Tremec TKO trans, subframe connectors, Megabit jr upper and lower control arms, Aeromotive fuel pump braided fuel lines, running on E85, Eaton posi unit, 3.73 gears, on stock tires  I have owned it for going on 6 years now.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 29, 2011)

Boomer , that car is badddddddddddd ass. I love it


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 29, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Boomer , that car is badddddddddddd ass. I love it



Thank you. I have been building them since 97. This is a mild one.


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 29, 2011)

For shits and giggles my 21st bday with it


----------



## squigader (Nov 29, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Any of You guys or girls own Muscle cars ? Just curious to see who has old hot rods / muscle cars. They are a favorite of mine as well as rare freshwater fish and aquariums.
> 
> 
> I have a 350 Gallon freshwater aquarium with lots of oddball rare fish & my muscle car is a 1972 Chevy Monte Carlo 54K orig miles 454 motor auto tarnny soon to be tremec 5 speed and 3:73 posi rear.



What kind of fish?


----------



## suprfast (Nov 29, 2011)

datsun 240Z with LS7 swap would be tasty.  If it cant handle WTF is the point.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

suprfast said:


> datsun 240Z with LS7 swap would be tasty. If it cant handle WTF is the point.


 fast 1/4 miles times but thats my guess. but im not into that. thats why i dont like mucle cars. i want something that can daily drive, haul huass on the highway, do fast 1/4 miles and yet still kick corvettes asses on autox tracks and shit.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> fast 1/4 miles times but thats my guess. but im not into that. thats why i dont like mucle cars. i want something that can daily drive, haul huass on the highway, do fast 1/4 miles and yet still kick corvettes asses on autox tracks and shit.



I did that with my stock rx7.  Its all driver.  Anyone can buy a vette


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have an OJ simpson white Bronco w/ a 454 tucked in smooth.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Thank you. I have been building them since 97. This is a mild one.



What do the police say when you cruise around with a car that says state trooper on the back.  lol


----------



## independent (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> fast 1/4 miles times but thats my guess. but im not into that. thats why i dont like mucle cars. i want something that can daily drive, haul huass on the highway, do fast 1/4 miles and yet still kick corvettes asses on autox tracks and shit.



It can be done with a muscle car very easily. My buddy built a 69 camaro with a ls6 and suspension mods. The car handles amazing and is wicked fast.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> It can be done with a muscle car very easily. My buddy built a 69 camaro with a ls6 and suspension mods. The car handles amazing and is wicked fast.



No "Muscle" car is going to handle anywhere to the degree of a "sports" car, at least not for any reasonable amount of money.  Have you ever seen the classic car races on speed channel?  Its pathetic.  They have more body roll then a fat chick on a stripper bar.  Ive made $1000 in mods on an old CRX help me keep up with these so called faster cars on tracks in the past.  Sure they got me on the straights but the fact that they basically had to stop at every turn is pathetic.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 30, 2011)

*My first love*

I grew up with my Dad's Chiltons on Corvette's in my hand. I ended up with a yellow 1970 Boss 302 which ironically had the same designer as Corvette, Shinoda.

At this point in my life I would need a fortune to own all the muscle cars I dream about, but I know the list by heart:

1. 1967 Corvette Coupe L88 with side pipes 
2. 1969 Corvette ZL1
3. 1968 Mustang 427 SOHC
4. Ford GT40
5. Saleen S7 Competition
6. 1970 Hemi Cuda
7. Vector W8
8. Corvette Z07 Carbon
9. Viper ACR
10. 1972 Trans Am 455 SD


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I grew up with my Dad's Chiltons on Corvette's in my hand. I ended up with a yellow 1970 Boss 302 which ironically had the same designer as Corvette, Shinoda.
> 
> At this point in my life I would need a fortune to own all the muscle cars I dream about, but I know the list by heart:
> 
> ...



Someones put some thought into it


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> I grew up with my Dad's Chiltons on Corvette's in my hand. I ended up with a yellow 1970 Boss 302 which ironically had the same designer as Corvette, Shinoda.
> 
> At this point in my life I would need a fortune to own all the muscle cars I dream about, but I know the list by heart:
> 
> ...


with a twin turbo kit


----------



## independent (Nov 30, 2011)

suprfast said:


> No "Muscle" car is going to handle anywhere to the degree of a "sports" car, at least not for any reasonable amount of money.  Have you ever seen the classic car races on speed channel?  Its pathetic.  They have more body roll then a fat chick on a stripper bar.  Ive made $1000 in mods on an old CRX help me keep up with these so called faster cars on tracks in the past.  Sure they got me on the straights but the fact that they basically had to stop at every turn is pathetic.



Whats reasonable?  I think he probably has at least 5k in the suspension. Put it this way he drove me through a 40 mph turn doing 90 mph and the car was tight and flat as fuck. I have never been so scared in my life, lol.


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> What do the police say when you cruise around with a car that says state trooper on the back.  lol



They are magnetic and only go on at shows.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats reasonable?  I think he probably has at least 5k in the suspension. Put it this way he drove me through a 40 mph turn doing 90 mph and the car was tight and flat as fuck. I have never been so scared in my life, lol.



5K is barely a drop in the bucket for suspension mods.  I come from a racing background and have dropped almost 5K in just a coilover set.  

This was when times were good and I owned my own shop.  Glad I moved on from that money pit.  

If I had the money Id piss all these muscle cars and sports cars away and pick up an Ariel Atom.  Its this damn fast with minimal engine mods.  Granted is weighs next to nothing but Ive tuned 600+hp hondas in the past.  Give this one a RWD(like the atom) and turn it more usable....oh hell yes






YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

suprfast said:


> 5K is barely a drop in the bucket for suspension mods. I come from a racing background and have dropped almost 5K in just a coilover set.
> 
> This was when times were good and I owned my own shop. Glad I moved on from that money pit.
> 
> ...


 
sounds about right. im not a fan of mucle cars. that atom is the shit tho! im a sports car guy for life. say all you want about jap cars but the power they can reliably make and still be daily driven with good insurance, good mpg and still whoop ass on the muscle cars for half the price is amazing!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> They are magnetic and only go on at shows.


 hahaha i was about to say in my state they would say "your under arrest lmao" my uncle has that same mustang in black. its twin turbo and ran low 10's untuned with a blown head gasket. hes a cop so it says police and shit all over it. and even has lights and sirens


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> sounds about right. im not a fan of mucle cars. that atom is the shit tho! im a sports car guy for life. say all you want about jap cars but the power they can reliably make and still be daily driven with good insurance, good mpg and still whoop ass on the muscle cars for half the price is amazing!



Far more reliable then domestics.  Id love to get a corvette buts its very over priced.  Sat in a few vipers and would be pissed to get run of the mill DODGE interior in an 80K+ car.  Vettes are just about the same way.


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> hahaha i was about to say in my state they would say "your under arrest lmao" my uncle has that same mustang in black. its twin turbo and ran low 10's untuned with a blown head gasket. hes a cop so it says police and shit all over it. and even has lights and sirens



I have red and blue strobes in the headlight tail lights too. I have them on a toggle switch. It's a neat car, it's not your average coupe. It's a fun car, I drive it every now and then. I can't believe I daily drove it for over a year. I do not miss those days, but when I need a speed fix, out of the garage it comes.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> I have red and blue strobes in the headlight tail lights too. I have them on a toggle switch. It's a neat car, it's not your average coupe. It's a fun car, I drive it every now and then. I can't believe I daily drove it for over a year. I do not miss those days, but when I need a speed fix, out of the garage it comes.


 hahah i guess im a speed demon. i need a speed fix every other time i get in the car. lmao


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> hahah i guess im a speed demon. i need a speed fix every other time i get in the car. lmao



I can't leave anything alone. I have a 5.4 3v f150 and I have done mods to it too, but nothing beats hitting 6k and spinning te coupe sideways. I have grown up a lot so I don't need that fix all the time. I got in enough trouble with that car  over the years. Let's just say it is plenty capable of burying the 160 mph speedo.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> I can't leave anything alone. I have a 5.4 3v f150 and I have done mods to it too, but nothing beats hitting 6k and spinning te coupe sideways. I have grown up a lot so I don't need that fix all the time. I got in enough trouble with that car over the years. Let's just say it is plenty capable of burying the 160 mph speedo.


 hahaha i no im the same way. even my go ped it modded, big bore kit racing pistons high octance fuel the whole 9 lmao. i can never go fat anough.  i blew my motor trying to get the e4xtra 10 miles an hour out of it. turns out banging a car to 9k rmp through all 5 gears with the pedal burried isnt such a good idea. lmao. now im getting an evo. so i can shit on everyone all day everyday. 1/4 mile, autoz, highway pulls light to light and anywhere else.  with the right suspenion and front and rear diff i can even smash the drift scene. evos and sti's are insane


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> hahaha i no im the same way. even my go ped it modded, big bore kit racing pistons high octance fuel the whole 9 lmao. i can never go fat anough.  i blew my motor trying to get the e4xtra 10 miles an hour out of it. turns out banging a car to 9k rmp through all 5 gears with the pedal burried isnt such a good idea. lmao. now im getting an evo. so i can shit on everyone all day everyday. 1/4 mile, autoz, highway pulls light to light and anywhere else.  with the right suspenion and front and rear diff i can even smash the drift scene. evos and sti's are insane



Evo's a freaking sick!!!! I love them. After the srt4 came out I now have much respect for 4 bangers. Before it was all slow rices out Hondas. I remember when the sti came out. I have always liked them, and honestly would trade my coupe for one.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Evo's a freaking sick!!!! I love them. After the srt4 came out I now have much respect for 4 bangers. Before it was all slow rices out Hondas. I remember when the sti came out. I have always liked them, and honestly would trade my coupe for one.


 the sisters boyfriend has an sti its got 400whp and soooo bad ass the sound is amaZIng. Im looking for an evo now but the loan fell through =( im so pissed it was perfect. i think im going to get and sti now due to the fact that their much cheaper. evo will come one day. and it will be a scary fucking thing


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't rule out a SS/tc coBalt and a skittle. Im sorry about the loan fall through. The sti and Evo are proven powerhouses. The SS/tc Balt is a bad ass little car too.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Don't rule out a SS/tc coBalt and a skittle. Im sorry about the loan fall through. The sti and Evo are proven powerhouses. The SS/tc Balt is a bad ass little car too.


 yes they are but im not a far of it. im looking for awd or rwd sti, and evo is all im rly considering becuase i want somthing fast reliable and 4 doors that wont cost 9000 a month to maintain


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> yes they are but im not a far of it. im looking for awd or rwd sti, and evo is all im rly considering becuase i want somthing fast reliable and 4 doors that wont cost 9000 a month to maintain



True the Balt and skittle is ruled out with out awd. But the Balts and skittles make big power. The right one will come along, sometime you just have to wait lol. I have been there lol.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> True the Balt and skittle is ruled out with out awd. But the Balts and skittles make big power. The right one will come along, sometime you just have to wait lol. I have been there lol.


 yes they do. ive done the fwd game and im over it. its either awd or rwd from now on. srt4 is probably the only front wheel drive id consider but i still dont want it lmao. and yes when its ment to be it wil. everything happens for a reason


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

There is always a 03-04 cobra  those cares a sick. I saw a red one tonight. Mmmmm what I wouldn't give for one.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2011)

The evo is a damn good choice especially now the prices have come down.  The 4g63/4 engines are damn easy to squeeze out some high hp.


----------



## Boomer182 (Nov 30, 2011)

No doubt about the evo they are bad ass


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 30, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> There is always a 03-04 cobra  those cares a sick. I saw a red one tonight. Mmmmm what I wouldn't give for one.


 very bad ass but the evo will still all around smath that car


----------



## LAM (Nov 30, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Sat in a few vipers and would be pissed to get run of the mill DODGE interior in an 80K+ car.  Vettes are just about the same way.



they are much better than they used to be.  I thought it was going to be hard going from the interior of my rs4 to the zr1 but it was really just a small downgrade.  the trade off in power is so worth it, unfortunately in Vegas except for the track there's no safe places to open it up.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> sounds about right. im not a fan of mucle cars. that atom is the shit tho! im a sports car guy for life. say all you want about jap cars but the power they can reliably make and still be daily driven with good insurance, good mpg and still whoop ass on the muscle cars for half the price is amazing!


 
ever since I saw the video of the Atom on Top Gear...I'd live to have one. 

I love muscle cars, but not mechanically inclined and wanted a reliable daily driver w/ a great warranty. I got an 08 Z06. Its a beast of a car.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 1, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> very bad ass but the evo will still all around smath that car



When I finally get this TT kit on it, it wont


----------



## suprfast (Dec 1, 2011)

LAM said:


> they are much better than they used to be.  I thought it was going to be hard going from the interior of my rs4 to the zr1 but it was really just a small downgrade.  the trade off in power is so worth it, unfortunately in Vegas except for the track there's no safe places to open it up.



I have a buddy with a shop in Vegas.  Has put together numerous 600+ hp cars.  They are big into drag and own quite a few 8-9 second 1/4s


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 1, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> There is always a 03-04 cobra  those cares a sick. I saw a red one tonight. Mmmmm what I wouldn't give for one.


 The best Cobra was the 5.8L Cobra R with IRS. Now that was a track star. Only 250 built in 95.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2011)

My modern day muscle car, an '05 Chrysler 300C with a 5.7 Hemi.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 1, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> The best Cobra was the 5.8L Cobra R with IRS. Now that was a track star. Only 250 built in 95.



This was


----------



## owwwch (Dec 1, 2011)

currently have a 66 chevelle ss (as well as others, but this is the only "old" one)


----------

